# How much do you spend a month to feed your dogs?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

The last post I made on the "Beneful..." thread where I mentioned people feed it due to financial reasons, got me thinking, if you guys don't mind revealing, how much do you spend a month on food? Raw or kibble doesn't matter. Just curious. I feed kibble (Acana brands) and I have two Weimaraner dogs and it costs me about $70.US a month (not including bully's etc).


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I feed raw and I was trying to figure this out the other day for myself. Because I tend to buy things as I find them on sale I haven't really kept track of how much I spend. But, last month I purchased a large order through a co-op and paid $250 for everything. My freezer was empty at the time other than some ground chicken that I use for my cats. As of 2 days ago it's been a month since my order and I have close to half of the food left.
So, I think that I can safely say I would estimate my cost at anywhere between $125 to $150 per month depending on what I buy. I'm feeding 10 small dogs and 2 cats. I think that's pretty good!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I feed raw, feed a total of 6lbs per day(some times 6.5) and thus feeding around 180lbs per month. 

There hasn't been but one month that I spent my $190 that I put aside for baby food!!

So on average I spend around $175 to feed 3 Border Collies(including a 1 year old and a 4 month old), 1 Pug/x, 1 Mini Doxie, and 2 medium size cats. 
I'm so lucky. As there is no way I could find a kibble/canned food that works on all of them(with Brody and Leo's skin issues, Rhett's sensitive stomach and feed the cats a high qualtiy kitty food) and spend this little!!:smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

greyshadows said:


> The last post I made on the "Beneful..." thread where I mentioned people feed it due to financial reasons, got me thinking, if you guys don't mind revealing, how much do you spend a month on food? Raw or kibble doesn't matter. Just curious. I feed kibble (Acana brands) and I have two Weimaraner dogs and it costs me about $70.US a month (not including bully's etc).


58-64 BUCKS PeR MONTH Depending ON IF I CAN FIND A DeAL....if so the former , if not the latter. I have a 115-120 poun great pyr


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I probably spend around $120 to feed my two small dogs and one medium sized dog.. around 65lb per month.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Somewhere between $60-$100 to feed a Dobie and two dachshunds about 2 pounds of raw food a day.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

ohh boy. I don't even like thinking about this, but I want to add that I live in Manitoba, where every 30lb bag of dog food is $40-$80/bag...this includes crap food like Purina and Iams right up to TOTW, Merrick, Orijen...BUT Orijen/Acana is actually reasonable where I live compared to the states, I suppose because it's made in Alberta. Just for comparison, TOTW is $72/30lb bag...and Orijen is $65/30lb bag. This is why I choose to feed Orijen and Acana to my boys.

Having a 100lb Great Dane puppy, and an 85lb Golden Retriever I buy 3 - 30lb bags/month and each bag is around $60, so approximately $180/month to feed both dogs. I add stuff to their food often enough, but mostly yogurt, which is inexpensive and we buy a box of chicken backs for $21/box that lasts about 2 months because we only feed them every 3rd - 4th day as a treat.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I should add that chicken isn't included in my $120 because I just buy whole chickens and cut off the thigh/breast for us and chop the rest up for the dogs.. so I just include that in OUR food cost LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I should add that chicken isn't included in my $120 because I just buy whole chickens and cut off the thigh/breast for us and chop the rest up for the dogs.. so I just include that in OUR food cost LOL


Me too. the costs I can actually figure up are what I pay the raw dog food supplier, not what I grab in the grocery store.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

About $50/month feeding Acana, Fromm and Wellness. 3 Dogs. 

Pretty cheap.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 9 lb, 9 month old JRT and a 3 1/2 lb, 4 month old Toy Fox Terrier who are raw fed. I am actually keeping a spreadsheet to see how much I average per pound to feed them. They eat about 3.5 lbs per week and right now I am spending around .40 a lb. I have gotten a ton of free meat on CL and my family gives me any meat they are going to throw away. My brother butchered a deer and gave me scraps from that too. I would guess in February I have spent about $25 or less buying things to stock up. Based on what I feed and my current per lb cost in February it cost me $6.02 to feed them both. What a bargain to feed an amazingly healthy diet! I could not feed kibble for that little.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Like Kathy mentioned, I too spend very little to feed my Doxie. He goes through about 92lbs per year averaging at about 80 cents per pound. 

I spend about $75.00 per year, so about $6.25 per month.

I will normally buy canned and fresh sardines, mackerel, and smelt adding about $20.00 per year for extras.

Added: To be thorough, I am not including his Nutiva coconut oil, seed mix, and Ester-C. I would say it costs about $20.00 per year for the coconut oil, $10.00 per year for the seed mix, and $10.00 per year for his Ester-C. $45.00 per year for his Heartworm meds.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> Like Kathy mentioned, I too spend very little to feed my Doxie. He goes through about 92lbs per year averaging at about 80 cents per pound.
> 
> I spend about $75.00 per year, so about $6.25 per month.
> 
> ...


You have only small dogs?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We never spend more than $150.00 per month and many time considerably less. I feed 4 collies and 3 shelties - about 10 pounds per day. This last month was about $100 and we have purchased 220 pounds of meat. March we are getting 120 pounds of beef and lamb for $26.00 Gotta love our co-op and 50 pounds of sardines are costing $63.00. So another 200 - 250 pounds for less than a hundred. Lamb is free and the amount I get varies. This is way cheaper than kibble for us ass we were getting to the $200 mark for the better stuff.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

DogLuver said:


> You have only small dogs?


Correct, sort of. I am assisting in managing a property of an old gentleman whose 3 dogs are raw fed as well, and all 4 (including my Doxie) participate in co-op orders. Therefore, those 3 would be his responsibility. All basically average at that same price point of 80 cents per pound.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Liz said:


> We never spend more than $150.00 per month and many time considerably less. I feed 4 collies and 3 shelties - about 10 pounds per day. This last month was about $100 and we have purchased 220 pounds of meat. March we are getting 120 pounds of beef and lamb for $26.00 Gotta love our co-op and 50 pounds of sardines are costing $63.00. So another 200 - 250 pounds for less than a hundred. Lamb is free and the amount I get varies. This is way cheaper than kibble for us ass we were getting to the $200 mark for the better stuff.


That's great! Lamb here is soooo expensive. I don't think I've seen any cut of it anywhere for less than $6 per lb. I'd love to try it for my dogs but with 10 that's not likely to happen at those prices...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

As of right now I spend an average of $20/month to feed my Carolina Dog (estimated 50lbs adult size) raw. She eats about a pound a day.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I spend about $60 a month on Murph (who eats raw), maybe a smidge more or less. 

I spent about $20-30 on Abbie per month for her kibble (Fromm, Acana, or Earthborn) for a 15lb bag.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We currently have 4~ 70-75lb dogs

When feeding kibble I was purchasing 6 ~ 30lb bags of TOTW per month. At $75 a bag that came to $450 per month 

We switched 3 dogs to Raw and feed approx. 180lbs per month Depending on my order my average monthly bill for Raw is $250-275 PLUS 1 dog is still on kibble so add $75 for his TOTW. 

In total we spend $350 per month in dog food


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea. I buy the groceries for the house too, and have no idea. It is what it is .. I'm not going to change my buying habits due to the price. Yes, fortunate in that regard.

Generally my dog food orders are around $60 a month. Then I buy beef, beef heart, maybe some extra wings or necks, sardines, tripe. I'm thinking $100 month. 

Which pales in comparison to vet bills. Let me tell you.  It's been a rough year.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> I spend about $60 a month on Murph (who eats raw), maybe a smidge more or less.


That sounds really high to me...


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks so much guys for all your responses. It is interesting to see how much people on these boards that care about their dogs spend for food. Certainly is different than those that pick up the 50lb bag of dog chow or ol roy for $14.99!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

When we fed raw. It cost around $350 a month. But since my freezer died and haven't had the spare money to replace, we are feeding kibble.

We rotate, so the kibble changes month to month. We normally feed only grain free, but I tried Native and have been really pleased. Even on my dog that has coat issues, he looks fabulous on the food. Better than TOTW or Orijen. 

Greyhounds eat Native Level 3. 1 40lb bag last 1 month- $48.99
Dogo, Amstaff, Boston Native Level 1- 1 40lb bag last about 5-6 weeks $52.99
Rat Terrier, French Bulldog, JRT mix 1 13lb bag of Evo Herring last about a month $38.99

So about $140 kibble and probably another $40 for extras like liver, mackeral, eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, chicken, beef heart, chicken heart/gizzards. 
Plus beef bones and supplements- fish oil, coconut oil, joint supplements.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

greyshadows said:


> The last post I made on the "Beneful..." thread where I mentioned people feed it due to financial reasons, got me thinking, if you guys don't mind revealing, how much do you spend a month on food? Raw or kibble doesn't matter. Just curious. I feed kibble (Acana brands) and I have two Weimaraner dogs and it costs me about $70.US a month (not including bully's etc).


how does one bag of acana last your 2 weims one month? do they eat 1.5 cups each?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

75 for totw -_-


twoisplenty said:


> We currently have 4~ 70-75lb dogs
> 
> When feeding kibble I was purchasing 6 ~ 30lb bags of TOTW per month. At $75 a bag that came to $450 per month
> 
> ...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Feeding Earth Born I go through 3~ 28lb bags a month at $42 to feed my two boxers. Which is about $126 or about $1.50 per lb. 

When I put in my raw order monday, I will be spending $150ish and getting 250+lbs which will last my dogs for 2.5-3 months. This includes 80lbs chicken backs, 40lbs chicken quarters, 25 lbs beef heart, 40lbs turkey necks, 25lbs pork heart, 5-10lbs beef tongue, 5ish lbs beef tail, 10ish lbs pork spareribs and 10ish lbs pork neck. I'm going fishing to get my fish, so thats pretty much free and adds to the poundage.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> That sounds really high to me...



I feed mostly premade to Murph.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

This is really difficult to come up with a figure. I have both a golden retriever and a lab and feed a rotation of kibbles for 80% of their food and add in some fresh.

I've fed Acana, Fromm, NutriSource, Go Endurance . . . so none of them cheap; and costs vary dramatically if a kibble is chicken based versus lamb based. 

I can get a large bag of Acana Wild Prairie for about $54 and it lasts about 3 weeks. I could do the math, but quite frankly it all works pretty well. I figure what I don't spend on meat for me (I'm a pescatarian), I'll spend it on decent food for my dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed about 3 lbs a day between the 3 dogs. So i should be spending 3$ a day, 90$ a month.

That's all in theory.

I probably spend half of that considering I have received so much free meat.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

It varies depending on sales but on average I spend $70-$80 to feed four dogs (three in the 20-22 lb range and a fourth a bit under 15 lbs) every month. That includes fish and occasional more "pricey" meats so I can do it for a lot less if needed. I've had months where I've been broke and managed to feed all four dogs for under $50 by mostly feeding chicken and very cheap cuts of pork (plus lamb hearts).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, in regards to kibble, a bag of Acana lasts us about a month for my 16lb dog. The flavors range from $14.99-$17.99 for 5-5.5lbs. So yeah... at most (with kibble) about $18 per month. He does eat about one Weruva can per week which I purchased in bulk for about $2 per can online... so $8/month for wet. Let's say a rough estimate of $30 per month in food.

.... not even including the treats, bully sticks, etc, he gets lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

When I fed kibble(mostly acana), the 30 lb bag lasted 2 months for a 60 lb dog, so roughly $30 a month plus occasional canned food and fish oil. With raw, its hard to say since it ranges depending what I can get for free, but its around $45-50 a month. I may have to start feeding 1/2 kibble again due to rising prices of meat, especially red meat.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

We go through about 6.5-8 pounds of food per day, we're feeding 3 ferrets, 3 cats, and 4 dogs. So about 50 pounds a week, I'd guess I spend around $300 a month.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to literally add up all the cost. I feed 4 dogs a 25 lb beagle, 1/2 a cup a day also a 65 lb sharpie/pug under a cup a day and 72 lb lab a cup a day and 86 lb lab a cup and 1/2 a day. they eat orijen and wellness core. they also in the evening meal split one can of wet right now evangers. Gosh price is hmmmm for the month wow around 140 for the dry and shoot the wet around 28 I believe. I have to see because this could last over a month here! But now if you add in the three calorie Charlie bear treats the bag was on a sale at $4.99 and I bought the wellness treats the soft ones they were $9.99 for the bag. There are many things to factor in here! Fish oil pills, gluchosime chondrotine oh well then lest say roughly 170 but this to me seems high! Now you have me going here, which is a good thing, I think I want to keep a list of what the cost is! Good !


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Truthfully? I think I spend roughly $120-150 (God, I hope it's not more) for a 38lb dog and a 8lb cat.
I buy all Mol's meat from the grocery shop and am trying to increase the number of meals of beef she gets a week. But, also buy cans of salmon, mackeral and sardines and premade raw of ostrich, lamb and rabbit. Also, canned food of tripe, rabbit and any other proteins I see that I can't get raw, but that's usually if I forget to take something out of the freezer, so not often.
But, then I have to include the bully sticks, the dried lamb lungs, dried and frozen tripe for treats for Mol and the other pups in the neighbourhood dog happy hour. 
With Wind its the Orijen and Fromm (she gets 3 flavours :/ ) and the 2 cornish hens I buy a week especially so I can get the blood to increase her fluid intake.
It all adds up, but it's more than worth it for my little darlings. At least I don't have to pay for kids going to college, well, thats what I tell the other half anyway!


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

Lately, $0.

I have been getting free kibbles from a friend and I have a Fromm source where the beloved Duck and Sweet Potato is only $40 for 40#. A 40# bag lasts us almost 2 months if I supplement with other stuff. We go through roughly 4 cups of kibble per day.

I need to stock up on raw foods today at the grocery store, I hope they have good deals!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed 7 dogs raw, mostly red meat but also some poultry for give and variety. 
I lost my supplier who now only sells to restaurants, and have yet to find as good of a deal. 
My dogs have pretty fast metabolisms. We feed roughly 23 lbs per day, and try to keep out cost average around $1.25. Sometimes we succeed. Sometimes we don't. 
$700-900 depending on deals. 
I could cut that cost considerably by feeding more chicken, buy then I feel really guilty. Lamb, beef, pork, and mackerel make up the bulk of their diet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I know we've talked about your amount before Linsey, but oh my lawd.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

i feed raw to 2 dogs and it costs about £10 which is about $15 a month so very cheap


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think I spend approx NZ$ 100 - 120 per month which works out to US$ 82-99.
Some things I get really cheap, others not so but I don't mind as we paid off our mortgage 8 years ago and don't live the high life.
I have one dog that weighs 35kg about 80lbs.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Truthfully? I think I spend roughly $120-150 (God, I hope it's not more) for a 38lb dog and a 8lb cat.
> I buy all Mol's meat from the grocery shop and am trying to increase the number of meals of beef she gets a week. But, also buy cans of salmon, mackeral and sardines and premade raw of ostrich, lamb and rabbit. Also, canned food of tripe, rabbit and any other proteins I see that I can't get raw, but that's usually if I forget to take something out of the freezer, so not often.
> But, then I have to include the bully sticks, the dried lamb lungs, dried and frozen tripe for treats for Mol and the other pups in the neighbourhood dog happy hour.
> With Wind its the Orijen and Fromm (she gets 3 flavours :/ ) and the 2 cornish hens I buy a week especially so I can get the blood to increase her fluid intake.
> It all adds up, but it's more than worth it for my little darlings. At least I don't have to pay for kids going to college, well, thats what I tell the other half anyway!


Haha the pic in your signature was taken at my vet's waiting room! Oh the internet is a small place...

When I only had Lily and she ate Evo it cost about $18/month to feed her. I usually just used her kibble for training treats.

With the addition of Scout and going to Acana grain free, the food bill went up to about $120/month. Scout is very not thrifty. 

On homemade pmr they averaged about $60/month last year. Not too shabby!

The 7lb cat eats Wellness Core. Costs about $15/month.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

$20 for a 24 lb dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Haha the pic in your signature was taken at my vet's waiting room! Oh the internet is a small place...


You know where I found this picture? In the local newspaper in New Zealand. I read it online every day to make sure I don't miss out on anything. So, yeah, it went from your vet, to the other side of the world and back! 
I love that picture by the way, I crack up every time I see it. Mollie does that exact same thing, clings to you like a koala bear when she's worried or been told off. But, it's not nearly as funny as a huge dog like that!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I get a little over a month out of both bags I buy. I buy a separate food for both dogs. One eats Diamond Naturals and the other one I am just starting a rotation diet with. So $38 for DN and usually between $10-$18 for my other dog. So I will say about $60 a month.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> You know where I found this picture? In the local newspaper in New Zealand. I read it online every day to make sure I don't miss out on anything. So, yeah, it went from your vet, to the other side of the world and back!
> I love that picture by the way, I crack up every time I see it. Mollie does that exact same thing, clings to you like a koala bear when she's worried or been told off. But, it's not nearly as funny as a huge dog like that!


Thats so cute! What are the odds it'd go from Nampa, ID all the way to NZ!!!! Whenever we go in Lily sits in her own chair in the waiting area and makes very pathetic noises.... and when we're checking out where that pic is taken she tries really hard to ooze toward the door. Lol. Seriously the cutest pic ever though!


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I feed raw to a 55lb dog. On average, pending on what I want to buy between $50-55 a month.

My parents feed premade frozen raw to a 12lb dog for just under $18mth. If they were to feed the food we get for Copper, they would spend less than $8 a month!!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

VizslaMama said:


> I feed raw to a 55lb dog. On average, pending on what I want to buy between $50-55 a month.
> 
> My parents feed premade frozen raw to a 12lb dog for just under $18mth. If they were to feed the food we get for Copper, they would spend less than $8 a month!!


Tuffy won't touch the pre-made raw. He'll eat ground sheep. But even just most other grounds he doesn't like. Add veggies etc and forget it.

Chunks of beef heart and beef iver last night. Some really dark poops. lol.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Thats so cute! What are the odds it'd go from Nampa, ID all the way to NZ!!!! Whenever we go in Lily sits in her own chair in the waiting area and makes very pathetic noises.... and when we're checking out where that pic is taken she tries really hard to ooze toward the door. Lol. Seriously the cutest pic ever though!


sooo off topic...but my girlfriend (from Manitoba, now living in Australia) had this picture on her facebook page :S it definitely is a small world when we're referring to the world wide internet!!!


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Tuffy won't touch the pre-made raw. He'll eat ground sheep. But even just most other grounds he doesn't like. Add veggies etc and forget it.
> 
> Chunks of beef heart and beef iver last night. Some really dark poops. lol.


LOL Copper does not like liver, so I have to mix and hide it in his food. He will leave it on the floor in another room somewhere for me to find later if I just put peices in his dish. Little stinker!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I pay around $45 for Phineas' raw food diet every month..  A lot for a 20lb dog, but meat here is far from cheap. Hoping to get a new freezer soon so I can order bulk and hopefully cut that cost. 

I spend $15 on canned food for Riley. I get his kibble free through work. 

My two cats cost me about $40 a month for kibble/canned.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm spending approx. $150 to feed 3 DDBs and a French Bulldog kibble each month. This doesn't include any treats or canned food that I buy.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> I feed 7 dogs raw, mostly red meat but also some poultry for give and variety.
> I lost my supplier who now only sells to restaurants, and have yet to find as good of a deal.
> My dogs have pretty fast metabolisms. We feed roughly 23 lbs per day, and try to keep out cost average around $1.25. Sometimes we succeed. Sometimes we don't.
> $700-900 depending on deals.
> I could cut that cost considerably by feeding more chicken, buy then I feel really guilty. Lamb, beef, pork, and mackerel make up the bulk of their diet.


I'm jealous...I wish I had your budget to feed my dogs!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I'm spending approx. $150 to feed 3 DDBs and a French Bulldog kibble each month. This doesn't include any treats or canned food that I buy.



I want to see your frenchie!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I'm jealous...I wish I had your budget to feed my dogs!


Yeah, me too!! Lol. 
Most months its fine, but I will admit every month when I pick up our order, I do so without even looking at the invoice, just swipe the card, and walk away....


----------

